# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الحب بدون الأحترام لا ينفع أبدا

​


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاحترام ثم الحب  

مرررررررسي مايكل ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اكيد الاحترام ثم الحب
مرسي للسؤال مايكل
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عين تحترمك

شكرا مايكل للسؤال

فى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم وارائكم المختلفه

نورتوني​*


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عين تحترمك طبعا 
لان اللى حيحترمنى و حيقدرنى اكيد حيحبنى 
و انت يا مايكل ابقة جاوب بقة 
مش كل مرة حنغششك ؟​


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عادة أفضل قلب يحب  ..

الحب الحقيقى عادة يكتنف الأحترام و كل المشاعر الإيجابية ..

متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.  

يعجبنى كثيراً قول السيد المسيح _ له كل المجد _ 

الميل الأول هنا هو الإحترام أى الواجب المفروض الأساسى ،

أما الميل الثانى هنا هو ما يفوق خطوط الواجب العادى و بالتالى هو التضحية و الحب ..

=================================================

مثال بسيط أووووووووووى من الحياة :

عندك حوض سمك الواجب الأساسى أنك بتراعيه فى الأكل و جايب له موتور صغير يقلب الهواء للتجديد ،

*الحب* بئا و الشغف يظهر لما تلاقى سمكة مثلاً أخدت ركن بعيداً عن المجموعة تبدأ تجيب أكل مضاف 

بمقويات ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## Alexander.t (13 سبتمبر 2010)

قلب يحترمنى


----------



## ميرنا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

القلب اللى بيحب بيحترم وبيخاف جداا على مشاعر حبيبه انهرده كنا فى بروفه مسرحية الساعه 9 مكنتش روحت مينا كلمنى وزعقلى طبعا الكلام اللى عرفينه دا بس انا اتاخرت تانى بعد ممشيت بقول لصحابى مينا بيرن خايفة ارد قلولى بتخافى منه رديت عليهم وقلت مش خوف منه خوف انى اضايقة لانى مروحتش علطول اخاف على مشاعره اخاف اضايقة بس غصبن عنى او حتى يحس انى مش بسمع كلامه محبش انو يحس بكدا 
الحب والاحترام وجهان لعمله واحدة


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

افضل يكون الاتنين في نفس الوقت الاحترام والحب بيكملوا بعض

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> عين تحترمك طبعا
> لان اللى حيحترمنى و حيقدرنى اكيد حيحبنى
> و انت يا مايكل ابقة جاوب بقة
> مش كل مرة حنغششك ؟​




*انا اخترت عين تحترمني
شكرا باك ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> عادة أفضل قلب يحب  ..
> 
> الحب الحقيقى عادة يكتنف الأحترام و كل المشاعر الإيجابية ..
> 
> ...



*كلامك جميل جدا وكل حاجه
بس سؤالي ع مثالك
لو مش بتحترم السمكه دي اصلا
مش هتحبها وتهتم بيها 
صح كلامي ولا ايه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> قلب يحترمنى




*نورت يا حبي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> القلب اللى بيحب بيحترم وبيخاف جداا على مشاعر حبيبه انهرده كنا فى بروفه مسرحية الساعه 9 مكنتش روحت مينا كلمنى وزعقلى طبعا الكلام اللى عرفينه دا بس انا اتاخرت تانى بعد ممشيت بقول لصحابى مينا بيرن خايفة ارد قلولى بتخافى منه رديت عليهم وقلت مش خوف منه خوف انى اضايقة لانى مروحتش علطول اخاف على مشاعره اخاف اضايقة بس غصبن عنى او حتى يحس انى مش بسمع كلامه محبش انو يحس بكدا
> الحب والاحترام وجهان لعمله واحدة



*كلامك جميل يا ميرنا
شكرا ع مرورك
وربنا يخليكم لبعض*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> افضل يكون الاتنين في نفس الوقت الاحترام والحب بيكملوا بعض
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ميكي




*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

نورتيني*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

قلب يحب ويحترم 
لان مافيش حب من غير احترام والعكس صحيح​


----------



## Bent Christ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

_لو بيحبنى هيحترمنى​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مارين ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

افضل عين تحترمنى عشان مداد بيحترمنى اكيد هيكون بيحبنى
لأن هناك الكثير من القلوب المحبة والغير محترمة لأحبائها
ميرسى يا مايكى جداااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا نيمو ع رايك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*افضل الاتنين 
بس الاهم عين تحترمنى 
ثانكس لك يا برعى 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *افضل الاتنين
> بس الاهم عين تحترمنى
> ثانكس لك يا برعى
> *​




*ثانكس تفيده :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*الفلب اللى بيحب طبعا 
لانه أكييييييد هيحترمنى ( غصب عنه طبعااااااا leasantr ههههه )
لانه مش دايما ان العين اللى تحترمنى تحبنى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *الفلب اللى بيحب طبعا
> لانه أكييييييد هيحترمنى ( غصب عنه طبعااااااا leasantr ههههه )
> لانه مش دايما ان العين اللى تحترمنى تحبنى *​



*القلب اللي يحبك ممكن يقسي عليكي
ومش يحترمك في بعض الاحيان
اما العين اللي تحترمك اكيد هتحبك
ده رايي الشخصي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاتنين مع بعض لانهم بيكملو بعض*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا روكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عين تحترمني
ويولع بجاز اللي قلب اللي بحبني من غير احترام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*أصلي يا ماريان​*


----------

